# Green Dipped beam dashboard icon light on Nissan Micra?



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder if there is actually green dipped beam icon on dashboard as i read through manual and it seems that they didnt have it and i was wondering if it is possible to add that icon on my dashboard because sometimes i forgot to left light on and let battery to do the work and when i back, i found out that i am on dead battery car and lucky i got jumpers with me and called college staff to help me to get the car start working as i have recently passed the car. 

Or is it possible to get warning bleep as warning that left the light on a bit more louder because im profoundly deaf and i cant hear this bleep and got me walking away.

I dont want to flat my car battery again :lame::lame::lame:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 10, 2010)

1993-2000 Nissan Micra i meant


----------

